# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  studienbeginn mit 27

## mike r.

Hallo,

Ich bin Abi Jahrgang 96, und begann gleich nach dem Abi visuelle Kommunikation an der Kunsthochschule Berlin zu studieren. whrend des Studiums und 2 Jahre nach Abschluss  in dem Job gearbeitet (Agenturen etc). Jetzt bin ich 27. Und irgendwie fllt einen dieser Beruf nicht wirklich aus, jetzt kommt zwar die oberbanale erklrung- man macht was fr menschen aber nie mit menschen un das nervt, design ist ein nerviges Brot. 

80% meiner Familie sind Mediziner und es war damals auch eine Alternative zu meinem Designstudium nur hatte das damals nicht geklappt mit meinem damaligen abidurchschnitt 2,2;

jetzt frage ich mich, ob es sich noch lohnt, ein medizinstudium zu beginnen- oder ob man (falls man es durchziehen sollteund mit 33 fertig ist) zu alt fr den Berufsstart ist-
auerdem, wei ich nicht so recht, wie man es finanzieren soll, ich hab zwar rcklagen aber freiberuflich arbeiten kann man whrend des medizinstudiums wohl eher nicht?
um sich seinen lebensunterhalt zu verdienen.

so alles etwas konfus und bestimmt kommen keine antworten aber schn wrs

hier nochmal die fragen:
mit 27 zu alt zum medizin studienbeginn?
zweitstudium wie finazieren?
 danke und gre
m.

----------


## nightingale

Hallo, das mit dem Alter sollte wirklich kein Thema sein! Die Arbeitsmarktsituation ist gnstig und auch mit dem Lernen gibt es meiner Meinung auch keine Probleme. Habe auch erst mit 28 angefangen, viele in meinem Semester waren auch ber 30 bei Studienbeginn. 
Mit dem Geldverdienen ist das so eine Sache - so 10 Stunden die Woche schafft man eigentlich problemlos - manchmal gibt's ja auch Wohngeld fr die, die keinen Bafganspruch haben. Und in den Semesterferien kann man auch ganztags arbeiten, wenn man nicht gerade Praktikum oder Famulatur macht.

----------


## maja

Grss Dich,

also wegen des Alters wrde ich mir auch keine Gedanken machen. Bis 30 wrde ich sagen, ist das alles eigentlich schon noch im Rahmen.

Zwecks Finanzierung wrde ich evtl. mal schauen, ob Du um Zweitstusiengebhren rumkommst und ob Du in Deinem gelernten Beruf reinkommst und den als Nebenjob (einmal / Woche zB) machen kannst, da Du da wahrscheinlich mehr Geld bekommen wirst als in einem anderen Job, in dem Du keine Erfahrung hast. Vielleicht lsst sich ja auch was mit Deinem alten Arbeitgeber in dieser Richtung machen!? 

So, dann wnsche ich Dir ... und den anderen Lesern einen schnen sonnigen Sonntag.

maja

----------


## MouseMan

> _Original geschrieben von mike r._ 
> *Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin Abi Jahrgang 96, und begann gleich nach dem Abi visuelle Kommunikation an der Kunsthochschule Berlin zu studieren. whrend des Studiums und 2 Jahre nach Abschluss  in dem Job gearbeitet (Agenturen etc). Jetzt bin ich 27.*


Hallo Mike,

bis auf die Tatsache dass ich aus Hamburg komme, klingt das wie
MEIN Lebenslauf...  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich kann Dich, und auch die bisherigen Antworten auf Deine Fragen,
nur untersttzen. Zwar beginne ich auch erst im Oktober, und
kann Dir deshalb hier leider auch keinen Erfahrungsbericht liefern,
aber ich mchte Dir doch trotzdem Mut zusprechen!
 :Top:   :Top:   :Top:  
Denk' immer dran, dass Du ja bereits ein Studium in der Tasche
hast. Falls es nun nicht so laufen sollte, wie Du es Dir vorstellst,
kannst Du ja wieder in Deinen alten Beruf zurckkehren.
Wenn Du Dich entschliesst es mit Medizin nicht wenigstens zu
probieren, obwohl Du der Meinung bist es knnte Dein Traum-
beruf sein, rgerst Du Dich vielleicht bis ans Lebensende, dass Du
damals zu feige warst...

Gruss MouseMan

----------


## Solara

Hi,

wegen deines Alters wrde ich mir keine Gedanken machen!!! 

Ich habe zum SoSe 03 angefangen, und dass mit 26 Jahren!!!

Und gerade in unserem zuknftigen Beruf kommt es, denke ich, nicht so sehr auf das Alter sondern auf dein Knnen + deine soziale Kompetenz an!!
Und angesichts des prognostizierten rztemangels Ende dieses
Jahrzehnts sollten doch auch wir "Alten" uns Pltzchen finden!!!

Denk's dir gut durch, ob Medizin das ist, was du willst und wie du dir das doch recht lange Studium finanzieren willst..... und dann mach' es!!! (zu den Studiengebhren kann ich leider nix sagen)

Man lebt nur einmal!!!!       

Viel Glck bei deiner Entscheidung!!!

Ciao,
Solara

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> _Original geschrieben von nightingale_ 
> *Und nicht irritieren/provozieren lassen, ganz wichtig.... *


Stimmt... da ist es schon wieder geschehen   :hmmm...:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Pnktchen

> _Original geschrieben von Luccas_ 
> *Ich finde es schon etwas spt, mit 22 oder 23 mit einem Medizinstudium anzufangen, aber was soll es noch mit Ende 20 bringen? In dem Alter hoffe ich, bereits meinen Facharzt zu haben. Ich finde es schon etwas komisch, wenn es Studenten gibt, die lter als manche Oberrzte sind. lter als mit 21 oder hchstens 22 sollte man eigentlich nicht mehr mit dem Studium anfangen.*



na aber hr mal...wenn ich mit 27 fertig bin und vielleicht in der Pdiatrie sitze, dann frage ich mich welche medizinischen Ratschlge von den Eltern eher angenommen werden...die von mir oder jemanden, der lter ist  :bhh:  ich finde die Erfahrungen der "lteren" Studenten sollte man nicht unterschtzen und sie bekommen denke ich mal mehr Respekt von den Patienten als du...


Ein Freund meines Bruders wird Kommissar und ist sogar noch fr diesen Beruf spt fertig mit 24....irgendwie ist das schon komisch das ein 24 jhriger den alten Hasen Befehle erteilt oder??? die freuen sich...und ein Arbeitsklima achja  :Love:

----------


## Neujahrsrakete

Kleine Frage am Rande:
Warum antwortet berhaupt noch jemand auf Luccas' Beitrge?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Neujahrsrakete... ich wsste nicht, warum ich nicht auf seine Posts htte anworten sollen?! Aber mehr sag ich dazu jetzt nicht ... da les ich lieber noch ein wenig in meinem Biochemie-Buch, anstatt mich hier jetzt ber das Fr und Wider auszulassen.

----------


## Froschknig

> _Original geschrieben von Neujahrsrakete_ 
> *Kleine Frage am Rande:
> Warum antwortet berhaupt noch jemand auf Luccas' Beitrge?*


Weil manchmal wider besseren Wissens die Emotionen berkochen. die meisten "Tter" geloben innerlich sicher stndlich Besserung..... :hmmm...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Daisy <----- Tter (rgert sich schon lngst!!!!)   :Blush:

----------


## yuseline

hallo,
auch ich bin designerin und werde wohl naechstes jahr, bin dann 26, mit dem medizinstudium beginnen.
ich sehe da gar keine probleme wegen des Alters.
..schoen, dass wir endlich wissen, was wir wollen!! 

ich habe eine frage, die alle designer angeht (mouse man, mike, reena..)
habt ihr euch schon gedanken ueber die begruendung gemacht, die ihr der zvs vorlegt, um den antritt des zweitstudiums zu begruenden?

danke und einen schoenen tag
yuseline

----------


## Peter Artz

@Luccas

du solltest aber nicht vergessen dass manchen Menschen ein gewisses Alter garnicht schlecht tut ... hufig erlangen diese gewissen Menschen erst im Alter die ntige Reife. Jedenfalls denke ich nicht dass es ein Problem sein sollte als lterer Assistenzarzt vor einem jngeren OA zu stehen, darber muss man sich vorher im klaren sein - aber sollte wie gesagt kein Problem darstellen. 

Ich selbst werde auch erst mit hm ... 23 oder 24 anfangen ... allerdings greife ich dann schon auf eine ganz andere Erfahrung zurck als der Assistenzarzt der mir dann 3 oder 4 Jahre voraus hat. 

Denk mal drber nach ...

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Huhu und *eifrig-wink*

Es tat richtig gut, die ganzen vielen positiven Antworten hier zu lesen.. Bin auch fast 26, wenn ich mit dem Medizinstudium im Oktober hoffentlich beginne...

Irgendwie ist es "schn", dass man nicht so allein da steht, mit den damaligen ngsten, die einem vom Berufstraum abgehalten haben.., ...
Tja und so steh auch ich jetzt hier als "Senior" (*hihi*) und krempel mein Leben mal derbe um ;))

Und wisst ihr, bei den Beitrgen hab ich viel weniger Angst oder Zweifel, dass ich mal eine gute rztin sein knnte....

Das Einzige was mir da zu schaffen macht.. Ich mu mir alles selbst finanzieren. Kriege keine Untersttzung vom Staat (wurde alles mal beantragt und habe keine Lcke entdeckt) und mit meinen Eltern herrscht 0,0 Kontakt..
Da ich ja jetzt schon n bichen studiert hab, wei ich mittlerweile, das ich 21h/Woche arbeiten MUSS, um halbwegs (!!) ber die Runden zu kommen!!   :grrrr....:  

Da ich jedoch als Krankenschwester im Schicht-, Wechseldienst arbeite, mach ich mir schon Sorgen wie ich das ab Oktober hinbekommen soll..
Das ich mein Physikum nicht in der Regelzeit schaffe, ist mir mittlerweile klar und kann ich mich mit arrangieren,.. naja, halbwegs.. Lass ich zum Beispiel Anatomie im ersten Sem. quasi komplett weg, um wenigstens die wichtigsten Grundlagen weiter machen zu knnen..   :Meine Meinung:  

Aber gibt es da nicht noch ne bessere Alternative?
Vielleicht nur noch im Nachtdienst arbeiten? Vielleicht was ganz anderes machen?

Hat da Jemand n Rat fr mich?   :Blush:  

Liebe Grchens

Sr.Steffi

----------


## agouti_lilac

Hmm, schwierig... wenn mit staatlicher Frderung gar nichts mehr geht, dann wrde ich (wre ich in deiner Situation) noch ein Jahr Vollzeit weiter arbeiten und jeden Cent,  den ich entbehren kann, zur Seite legen. Einen Studienplatz bekommst du in einem Jahr allemal, mit deinen Wartesemesetern.

Gru, lilac

----------


## Nico

> _Original geschrieben von Sr.Steffi_ 
> *
> Aber gibt es da nicht noch ne bessere Alternative?
> Vielleicht nur noch im Nachtdienst arbeiten? Vielleicht was ganz anderes machen?
> 
> *


Hallo Steffi

Wenn du einen Studienplatz bekommst, kannst du doch versuchen, mit deiner jetzigen Stationsschwester deine Arbeitszeit auf Wochenenden und Nchte zu legen - die Kollegen haben bestimmt nichts dagegen.   :hmmm...:  

Du darfst doch offiziell sowieso nur 19, irgendwas Stunden im Monat als Student nebenbei arbeiten.

Ich durfte nur 7 Nchte im Monat machen.   :grrrr....:  

Gru
Nico

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Guten Morgen ;o)

@agouti_lilac:

Das hab ich mir auch schon berlegt, aber ist nicht mglich.. Wrde quasi im Monat 400  beiseite legen knnen, aber das reicht dann insgesamt nur fr ein Semester.. Danach steh ich dann trotzdem da  :Embarrassment: (
Auerdem will ich net mehr warten   :Grinnnss!:  

@ Nico:

Ja das war auch meine berlegung.. Meine PDL ist halt nicht wirklich Studentenfreundlich und das wird noch ne hitzige Verhandlungssache   :grrrr....:  
Wenn ich studentisch krankenversichert wre, drfte ich net mehr als 19h/Wo arbeiten.. Aber diese Versicherung tolerieren die halt net.. Tjaaa, daher bin ich am berlegen, ob man so einfach was Neues findet?!

Naja aber meine eigentliche Frage ist, wie ordne ich dann meine STundenplne? Plane ich nach der Regelstudienzeit und versuch mich durchzubeissen oder plan ich schon jetzt mehr Zeit ein??
 :was ist das...?:  

Grchen, Sr.Steffi

----------


## Vandroiy

@Steffi
Wie lange arbeitest Du denn schon? Ich kann gut verstehen,da Du nicht mehr warten mchtest,aber wenn Du nach der Ausbildung 3 Jahre gearbeitet hast,hast Du Anspruch auf elternunabhngiges Bafg,das mte dann eigentlich problemlos durchgehen.
Ich bekomme auf diese Weise knapp 400 Euro,den Rest finanziere ich ber eine 25%- Stelle (ursprnglicher Vertrag wurde runtergestuft),und das funktioniert recht gut.
Mir reicht es auch von der Arbeit her,also ehrlich gesagt stelle ich mir eine hhere Stundenzahl sehr stressig vor und denke,da Du da schon Abstriche bezglich Studiendauer machen mut.
Ich war im letzten Semester ziemlich am Limit,als ich ein paar Wochenenden hintereinander gearbeitet habe und dazu noch lernen mute.
Kommt aber auch auf Dich und die Uni an,ich hab mich vielleicht auch zuviel verrckt gemacht...
Ich wnsch Dir jedenfalls viel Glck!

----------

